
Show HN: A hacky app to draw or plot things - atum47
https://github.com/victorqribeiro/mycanvas
======
atum47
Hi everyone, the other day I was trying to come up with a way to find the
Fermat point of a triangle, and I think better with visuals. I needed a quick
way of plotting points and drawing lines so I came up with this very very
hacky way of exposing a canvas as an app.

~~~
zzo38computer
I just use the interactive mode of Ghostscript when I want stuff like that.
(Just type "gs" by itself for interactive mode with graphics.)

~~~
atum47
I guess I never used Ghostscript, I'll take a look. But anyways, I made this
one especially for when I'm on the phone. Usually when I'm on a boring
situation or place and I'm thinking about something I like to draft the idea.
For that purpose I made
[https://github.com/victorqribeiro/myConsole](https://github.com/victorqribeiro/myConsole)
where I can write JavaScript and now I made this one, that exposes a canvas

